# California HOV decal and vanity license plate question



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

I just received my license plate this past weekend. Today I will mail out the form for California HOV decal. I eventually want to apply for California Vintage black plate for my Tesla Model 3, should I wait for I receive the HOV decals then apply for the vanity plate? I think if I do so now it'd confuse DMV since the HOV decal is being applied under my current license plate.


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

The HOV stickers are registered separately. I think you'd be ok


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

What @SoCalWine said - you need some lic. plate to register for the stickers but after than, you can change your tag at will... it's what I did..


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

cool, but I should not apply for a vanity plate while the HOV decal application is still in process, correct?


----------



## Johnm6875 (Nov 14, 2016)

My vanity plates were not "connected" to my car until I took my old plates to DMV for the switch. 
Not sure if you'll have the same experience but, it took three and a half months for my new plates to arrive. And, I arranged for an appointment at the DMV which seemed to speed up the switch quite a bit (I was in and out within 20 minutes).


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

> cool, but I should not apply for a vanity plate while the HOV decal application is still in process, correct?


If you have a real tag right now, no reason to delay EXCEPT see below - when you go to DMV (months from now possibly) to get those tags and turn in the other ones, they will record the tag switch against the sticker

Wait till jan 1 to file for stickers, the new ones go to 2023 vs 2022 if you get it this year


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

msjulie said:


> If you have a real tag right now, no reason to delay EXCEPT see below - when you go to DMV (months from now possibly) to get those tags and turn in the other ones, they will record the tag switch against the sticker
> 
> Wait till jan 1 to file for stickers, the new ones go to 2023 vs 2022 if you get it this year


oh well, I already mailed out the form today. Do they go by the day the HOV sticker is issued or when first applied for? How long is the DMV process after I mailed out the application?


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

> Do they go by the day the HOV sticker is issued or when first applied for?


We have an Audi A3 eTron in the family which we got Jan 2017 BUT the sticker was applied for by the dealer back in Oct 2016 so we are screwed for getting new stickers on that car..

Some folks see the stickers quickly, others don't - I wouldn't bet money on being able to guess how long it takes them but quickest I've seen turn around is 2 weeks

https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/vr/decal

"Vehicle owners issued white or green decals on *or after January 1, 2017.... *If your vehicle was originally issued white or green decals prior to 2017, your vehicle is not eligible for the red decal and will no longer be eligible to participate in the CAV decal program after January 1, 2019. * "*


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

It took 6 weeks to get my stickers.


----------

